# Excel VBA globale Funktionen/Variablen



## Axor (22. August 2007)

Hi, ist es möglich einige Funktionen z.b.im VBA Editor in der Arbeitsmappe abzuspeichern und auf diese Funktionen dann von den einzelnen Sheets aus zugreift?


Also:
im VBA Editor speichert man die Funktion XY unter "DieseArbeitsmappe" und ruft XY dann von z.b. "Tabelle1" auf...

selbiges mit Variablen!

´danke


----------



## larryson (28. August 2007)

Funktionen ja, da diese ja einen festen, gleichbleibenden Ablauf haben.

Variablen wird da wohl etwas schwieriger. Diese müssten dann halt fest sein, denke ich mal. Allerdings könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, das diese veränderbar wären, ich hab's halt noch nicht ausprobiert. 

Alternativ könnte man ja auch die Variablen direkt auf einem Sheet verändern bzw. von dort auslesen.


----------



## Axor (29. August 2007)

die wären eh fest...

ich denke da an zb. Pfade zur Ini Datei usw. die man 1x definiert und dann überall verwenden kann.


----------



## larryson (30. August 2007)

Das sollte dann eigentlich kein Problem sein:

z.B.


```
Option Explicit

Public variable As String
Const wert1 = "Dateipfad"
```


----------

